# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  Spoke to my dream guide for the first time. 02-10-2012

## Saizo

Taken from my dream journal.

As I was dreaming this morning, I realized that "hey! there's a crowd of people over there," and then I suddenly remembered what I kept telling myself I'd do if I ever had another lucid dream, I'd call out to my subconscious. And I did. I said "uh, excuse me, is my subconscious here? Excuse me, is my subconscious here?" Then an old African lady walked out of the crowd and came right up to me, lol. She was quite short and very, very thin. I'm 6'1" and she must have been less than 5 ft. tall. She wore a decorative dress--like the kinds Africans wear. I asked her "are you my subconscious" and she said "yes" immediately. I was excited, lol. I had absolutely NO IDEA what my subconscious would look like--NONE!

As you might expect, my very first question was "Who was I in a past life?" She walked over to the side and there was a TIME CHART WITH WORDS, LINES, AND DATES!!! WTF!!!!! I didn't notice it at all until she brought it to my attention. I don't even think it was there before I asked her. And she was looking up at it with her arms behind her back--she seemed like a very wise old lady and I totally respected her. I did try to look at it but the chart was blurry for good reason I assume. She told me that I was "Netelus" who lived around 21 B.C. I have never heard that name before. I thought about it for a sec and asked her "Netelus?" And I spelled it just to make sure I got the spelling right. "N-E-T-E-L-U-S?" She nodded and said "mmmhmm."

Then the strangest thing started to happen.... My entire top row of teeth (the whole thing) came loose. I kept trying to talk but I couldn't and she was looking at me smiling. The top portion of my teeth fell out and I caught it in my hands and tried to speak w/o them, lol. Couldn't do it, I then tried to put them back in but that didn't work. I asked her "why are my teeth falling out?" Even I didn't understand what I had said but I know she did. She didn't reply; she simply smiled. Right then I understood that she had told me all she was going to tell me and that I shouldn't ask anymore questions for now. She did that to me and I think that was a dirty move. That has never happened to me before. She basically stalled me until I woke up. What a crafty old lady!

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

Great dream man, loved the last bit.

Netelus eh?  :Shades wink:

----------


## Linkzelda

Sweet, I'm glad you found your dream guide so easily!

I'm still having a hard time finding mine because I keep shifting towards the "creating your own DG" and "finding your own DG," which makes everything crazy for me.

I hope you and your DG will have a good bond together!  ::D:

----------


## Saizo

I think they're always there in all of your dreams. Just call of to them two or three times and wait.

----------


## insideout

Cool dream. She probably had a good reason to keep you from asking more questions. Maybe you were not ready yet, or something.
I hope I meet my dream guide again. Nobody's been showing up when I ask for one.

----------


## Dark_Merlin

Congratulations! It's certainly exciting for you to meet your guide. The teeth falling out to me is a simple symbol for you to stop asking questions and wake up - as is often the case with situations like this there is likely a reason as to why she wanted you to go. I would simply try to find her again, and ask another question then. Now that you know of her, I'm sure you will be able to find her again and get more guidance/answers to your questions  :smiley:

----------


## Sivason

> I think they're always there in all of your dreams. Just call of to them two or three times and wait.



Very cool dream, thanks for sharing it. I agree with you, there are always guides available, but they like to be asked, people should just try calling out. The part with the teeth may also symbolise aging and the birth death cycle. The topic was past lives and she (you) was shown as an old woman. Maybe she was showing you that you have an old soul or something, since teeth falling out happens to older people. Just a thought on your next encounter with her (remember, she will change forms, know her by the feeling she causes) try a respectful approach by not asking for a specific answer; instead tell her you wish her to instruct you. Then let her *guide* where things will go next. Oddly enough my first dream guide was an older woman, though she never smiled; infact she was so intimidating I flat out fleed from her the first time she looked me in the eyes.

----------


## Dreamer95

Lol, that sounds awesome! I've only seen my dream guide once, and she kinda sounds like yours , except fat

----------


## Huntstreet

That was an interesting dream! Glad I stumbled upon it. I had my first ld a few nights ago and I felt someone next to me, but I wasn't focused on them at the time. I feel like my DG was there with me the whole time. I don't know how I know this, I just do. Hopefully I will get another ld soon and explore this more.

----------


## Sivason

http://www.dreamviews.com/f19/experi...beings-128195/

Hi Saizo, I would be glad to have you cut and paste your dream onto this thread, it is the perfect thing for the thread.

----------


## Myke Gregory

Your teeth falling out must be a dreamsign.
I have heard if you dream of teeth falling out its a sign that you worry about your health.

Also, I googled Netelus and found THIS
Not sure it helps or not...

----------


## Dreamprofesser

*Congratulations on finding your Dream Guide Saizo.*

----------


## Appe96

Congratz on the dream guide. According to my DJ, I have found my a long time ago. The thing is tho that I can't remember that  :tongue2:

----------


## RommiH

That is sick.

----------


## atkins513

I think its cool that you and Neo have the same dream guide lol

----------


## Harelori

That's amazing!
How was your dream guide voice? cosy? warm and loving? or like an italian mafioso smoker that just passed by?

----------


## EpicZombeh

> Your teeth falling out must be a dreamsign.
> I have heard if you dream of teeth falling out its a sign that you worry about your health.
> 
> Also, I googled Netelus and found THIS
> Not sure it helps or not...



that DJ was posted by the the guy who posted this, lol

----------


## Mindraker

_





 Originally Posted by Myke Gregory


Your teeth falling out must be a dreamsign.



It is for me.  I gnash my teeth so hard that I'm aware of my teeth in my dreams.  I've had all kinds of dreams about my teeth falling out, pulling my teeth out, etc._

----------


## HoldOrFold

Teeth falling out as a dreamsign is also interpreted as an issue with your self-image. Maybe by pulling up your previous life your self-image was falling apart.

----------


## shannyball

Nice! I think I met a guide once, his name was Garrold.  He waid that he was a spiritual being, and that Heaven exists but not like I think it does. He seemed to get tired of my most likely very childish questions and after 2 or 3 LD's where I called him, he did not come any longer.  I am excited for you to get an answer that fast!  Very cool.

----------


## KingVincent

crazy stuff when i first met my dream guide my 2 front teeth wouldn't stop growing and my dream guide told me to break them to fix it and it worked. maybe dream guides and teeth are related in some way?

----------


## RobiZ

It's funny that, I didn't notice this earlier ... I have had like over 5 dreams where my teeth drops out or i pull them out , and it's so realistic that i can feel the teeth and everything.

----------


## splodeymissile

My  dream guide is a beautiful, young lady with dark hair, a black top that shows her belly and short, blue shorts. Really short. She is bubbly, friendly and when I asked her if she was, her response of "yes" was filled with so much enthusiasm and joy, it seemed she was more excited about meeting me. (And I thought I was vain enough!)

Anyways, enough about me. Congrats.

----------


## AskerB

I too have experienced my teeth getting loose and falling out in a couple of non-lucid dreams. I'm very insecure with my looks and sexuality. Even though I'm a decent looking guy I tend to stand in front of a mirror way more than I should. I've also experienced impotence, and from googling this whole teeth-thingy, it says that these are common reasons to teeth falling out in dreams.

----------


## Hitokage

Strange my subconscious is black too. mhmm

----------

